# Curious



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm relatively new here and was wondering if any of you have ever met up in person?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I have. According to this poll 30% of us have.


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for replying!


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

I probably would be willing but first I'd actually have to talk to someone in the proximity first "sigh"


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

xstrongandsilentx said:


> I probably would be willing but first I'd actually have to talk to someone in the proximity first "sigh"


I would be too, but I'm still a little chicken about puttting where I live on my profile :teeth


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

hahaha ya but you don't want to rush it. Baby steps


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

xstrongandsilentx said:


> hahaha ya but you don't want to rush it. Baby steps


Yes, definitely  Maybe next year!!!


----------



## waqarhassan41 (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice post thanks dear friends for sharing it thanks again
GSM Mobile Phone Specification,Prices,Images,Photos,News & Reviews


----------

